# Wood shafting



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I've always used cedar or sikta spruce shafts. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with douglas fir?


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

No traditional bowhunters in ND?

All wheelie bows?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I shoot carbons in everything.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, the only thing I have used in wood is Port Oxford Cedar. Way back in the early 1980's I ordered a thousand premium grade. They had to make 50K shafts to get 1K premium grade. I waited for three months for those shafts, but back then I only paid $180. Wouldn't you like to get them for that now. 
By the way, I have 60 left and they are 60lb spine. To heavy for me, and my old multiple surgery shoulders can not hold 60 lb 50 times a day so if anyone wants them I would part with them. You tell me what todays shafts would cost and anyone can have them for half of that.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Plainsman,

I'd jump on that deal, but those would be too stiff for me.

Thinking of going to douglas fir for extra weight, just not sure if they stay strait. I know hickory is a pain.


----------

